# Happy Birthday, TATTRAT!



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2019)

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Tattrat!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday

Josie


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2019)

Hauoli la hanau, Tat


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, tatt! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2019)

"Happy Birthday, Jon!"  Hope all is well with you.  Wishing you another year of happiness, health and prosperity.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday Tat. Hope to see you here soon.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 27, 2019)

He hasn't posted on the MINI Cooper forum in a long time, either. I hope he's doing okay. 

Happy Birthday.

CD


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks, All!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 29, 2019)

caseydog said:


> He hasn't posted on the MINI Cooper forum in a long time, either. I hope he's doing okay.
> 
> Happy Birthday.
> 
> CD



Doing ok, all thing considered, just a rough winter for me. Glad to have some warmer weather, and ready to do some motoring!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 29, 2019)

And another belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2019)

Gracias!


----------



## caseydog (Mar 30, 2019)

TATTRAT said:


> Doing ok, all thing considered, just a rough winter for me. Glad to have some warmer weather, and ready to do some motoring!



I'm with you. I'm coming out of hibernation, myself. I'm starting to think about a long weekend MINI drive in the Texas Hill Country, for some good que. Bluebonnets are blooming, so I can get some good cliche photos. too. 

CD


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I'm with you. I'm coming out of hibernation, myself. I'm starting to think about a long weekend MINI drive in the Texas Hill Country, for some good que. Bluebonnets are blooming, so I can get some good cliche photos. too.
> 
> CD



That sounds kind of perfect right about now!


----------

